# GPS, sonar, chart plotter, fish finder help



## trailrail302 (Nov 7, 2007)

Im looking to get new electronics for my boat. Im fairly new to this so Im looking for something that is pretty user freindly. I know I will need to read up and learn the machine but the more user friendly the better. I want something with GPS, sonar, chart plotting and a fish finder. Just looking to get opinnions on what people have, like or dislike and what you would recommend??

Im really thinking about the humming bird 798ci hd si








Thanks,


----------



## Bay Outfitters (Mar 7, 2011)

Great choice.... I would suggest getting the side imaging now because you will want to add it later if you don't. It will increase your catch rate for sure. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I love mine.
Way easy to run, easy to learn and a ton of tutorials online...

I own both the 797c2 (older model I have updated FREE to SI/DI) and the 798ci SI was new this winter - served double duty on ice with a 12 amp battery & second station kit using a dual beam transducer.





















G!T you s0me0'DAT!!!


:evilsmile


----------

